# .jpg or .png to .dst conversion, HELP?



## ScotM (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm looking to get an image converted from .png or .jpg to .dts to get it stitched on a hat. Can anyone help with a conversion please?

Scot


----------



## ScotM (Aug 13, 2011)

I spoke to an embroidery shop that mentioned it would be upwards of $50 to get a .jpg version put on a hat, yet significantly lower priced if I brought in a .dst or .emb version.

Here are the images I would like to have converted: http://www.windupfox.net/windupfoxlarge.png and http://windupfox.net/wfbelizarius.png

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Welcome to the TSG Forum.
Not many here have embroidery software.
You're lucky .. I can do the simple ones .. (fill an outline)
I have to create a jif then convert to a dst.
I have no idea how the conversions work in different hoop sizes.
How's these ???


----------



## ScotM (Aug 13, 2011)

That looks really good Noyb, thanks. Is it possible to get the fox guy in a thinner thread thickness? I think a lot of the detail is getting lost in how thick the line is.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I really don't know what I'm doing ...
I should be able to do that if I knew what to change it to.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'd think that the shop should be able to fill a simple bmp outline for no charge.
The machine should be able to do that without digitizing software.


----------



## ScotM (Aug 13, 2011)

You're probably right. If it's anything like a vector file, they should be able to edit the line thickness in the store. I don't want to come off as ungrateful, you've already saved me a ton of time chasing this software down. I'm going to take it in today and see what they say. Thanks again!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Let me know .. I'll see if I can help.
The detail (resolution) of an Embroidery pattern is not like messing with a picture.
I think the sewing machines are limited in detail ???
I can handle pictures (in Photoshop) but the sewing machines always confused me
I'm using my wife's Janome software .. (a super simple digitizer) ... And my Buzz conversion tools.

I don't trust the sample of what it tells me that it looks like when embroidered as I've posted.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Do you really need an Embroidered Hat ??
Would a Picture be better .. Cheaper ??
http://www.cafepress.com/make/custom-hats
Then we can get fancy with the picture


----------



## ScotM (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, I have a background in Graphics, so Photoshop and Illustrator aren't new to me, but embroidery settings send me for a loop. I'll take it in and see what my options are.

I'd really rather have it done with embroidery. I prefer the look of the raised texture and I think if I can get the line thickness right, it'll look really good.


----------



## ScotM (Aug 13, 2011)

The store said they can use .dst or .emb files. If you're able to convert to .emb, could you try converting these two as well please?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I can't convert to an emb file.
The Tricolor is almost beyond my digitizing capabilities .. Without days of pixel by pixel editing work.
Maybe why they couldn't read a dst file is that they didn't have all the files .. It might take two for each.
(the dst file and the rgb file for each pattern)
Take the whole unzipped dst folder (attached) to them .. And I have my fingers crossed.
My thread colors are limited, they should be able to manually substitute for what you want.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

ScotM said:


> I prefer the look of the raised texture


The price you're going to pay for the 3D embroidery is that you will loose detail (resolution) ...
And the thread selection can reduce the available colors.
Not to mention the possible increase in cost.

2 of your pictures are a profile and a hat is a landscape aspect ratio ..
So they will have to be downsized loosing even more detail.

My cheap digitizer works with a bmp picture as attached.
Where each color boarder perimeter and area must be continuous and unbroken.

I think you can see that the digitized pattern has a limited resolution from the pixel size of the bmp.
This is probably the minimum vector points for the Pattern sew points that will limit the resolution ....
Similar to a CAD/CAM file.


----------



## GodofWar0302 (Aug 18, 2011)

I had a jpg image that I needed to convert to dst for embroidery onto a hat, anything you can provide me to assist in the conversion of the image. image is attached.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Welcome to the TSG Forum
Sorry ... That is too complex for me to digitize with my limited software.


----------



## holvs (Aug 26, 2011)

Totally dont mean to sound like a broken record haha
but I also need a similar job done
but my design is probably the simplest you've seen on this thread so far
anything you can do to help me?

thanks a ton!!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Simple I Like.
What format do you want it in .... dst attached


----------

